# Top aide to Gov. Patrick to step down



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Doug Rubin, chief of staff to Governor Deval Patrick, said today that he will leave the administration in mid-July to reprise the role he played in the 2006 governor's campaign -- senior strategist.

Top aide to Gov. Patrick to step down - Local News Updates - The Boston Globe

Abandon ship! abondon ship!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Top aide to Gov. Patrick to step down*

Boston Globe - Andrea Estes - ‎53 minutes ago‎
Doug Rubin, chief of staff to Governor Deval Patrick, said today that he will leave the administration in mid-July to reprise the role he played in the 2006 governor's campaign -- senior strategist.
Natick's Doug Rubin to run Patrick's re-election campaign MetroWest Daily News

Patrick chief of staff Doug Rubin quitting to work on campaign Boston Herald


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

MetrowestPD said:


> Abandon ship! abondon ship!


This is not a drill. Hold on!! Stay on the ship and sink with it!!

If I owned a submarine, I would take Patrick and Gov. Carceiri from RI placing then into a dingy. I would proceed torpoedo that sucker! lol

They are both destroying their states, screwing unions and helping themselves.:woot:


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

I wonder if Rubin's going to use the same campaign tactics to try and get Patrick re-elected?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe Deval should follow his top aides footsteps.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Remember when Romney had that whacker aide who drove around in a crown vic and told people he was a trooper....these governors hire some real winners. Haha


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*



Gov. Patrick to step down

Click to expand...

**Well Gov. Erkel - if you're going to step down, let me help give you a little something to step down to...
After all, one good turn deserves another.

*


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

I hope they both "reprise" the role they formerly held - UNEMPLOYED


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Deval should step down!!!


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

My union has already contacted the Mass republican party , and made it know that we would support them, as long as they ( in writing ) , would support issues such as Quinn Bill and Police details. They replied that " they have always supported the police ". Our union then asked for them to be more specific come election time about what police issues they actually support , and that when they do so to get back to us.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

mtc said:


> He's going to have ACORN go through all the prisons to make sure his constituents are prepared to vote as soon as he lets them out.


Don't forget the PEP rallies at the housing projects, welfare offices, and immigration facilities.


----------

